# Learning the reefs and wrecks



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I know people don't like giving up and good spots and thats not what I am asking. lol but I am starting to run my boat out of Navy Pass and trying to learn where to go to find some good fishing. It seem that I find hardly any bottom structure running around out there but Im still learning and havent gone out real far maybe five miles. I have a 1976 20 ft mako with a 150hp evinrude with a 44 gallon tank so I am learning how far can I go safely on fuel. I would like to give my wife and daughter some time bottom fishing for decent fish. I have seen some boats in spots but don't believe in crowding them either. I have been out to the Russian freighter with a friend 4 years back and it took me a couple times just finding the Massachusetts. lol:whistling:
Im just a complete nubbie to how to fish out there when and where? I don't know trolling lures. I have lived down in St. Pete and fished the gulf there with no problems but here just seems to be a lot different. its like I am starting all over. any advise and help would be appreciated.

I have a cheap Matrix 12 Hummingbird that I have learned to put numbers into to help fine what I have downloaded from sites but I believe the hurricanes have covered a lot of the older reefs because I found no bottom structure upon getting to some. make any sense?


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

*Man, I'm kind of in the same boat.*

I'm new to driving my own boat. I know, from having gone out with friends for years, that a lot of it has to do with staying right on top of a spot when you do get there. I guess you printed out the coordinates from the Escambia County site.

I'd say, don't crowd people but if you have coordinates, go try them out. You ain't going to catch something every time you go out but that is what makes it so much fun when you do catch them.

Another thing, it may be worth going out with some of these charter guys that know exactly what they're doing. That is basically what I'm doing - learning from my buddies that have been doing it forever.

Good luck!


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I thought maybe I could get some help on some spots and idea where to find them. I did use the numbers but didn't come across and type of structure that I could see. I don't have the cash to do any type of local charter and I can only get out there when I have some cash saved up for gas, so my time is very limited and I try to waste as little gas looking as possible. It took me some time just to find the Massachusetts. I was way off from where I thought it was when I went with a friend a while back. he has since sold his boat but I am trying to get a day and take him out with me but I don't know how many places he knows since we only went to that and the Russian freighter. I only have a 44 Gallon tank with a 150 HP so I am limited to distance as well. I just want us to have some fun and give them a chance to fish offshore. they both have never done it. no real biggie, just thought I would ask. Thanks


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

You should be able to get out to the Liberty Ship and the Tex Edwards. They are both pretty close to shore (few miles off the beach?), almost due south of the beach ball water tower at Pcola Bch.
Because they are close to shore, they get fished hard. But every now and then, you'll get lucky and get something that can go in the box.

Edit to add this: both of those structures should show up well on even the cheapest of bottom machines. If you can't see these structures on your screen, you'll be better off in the bay until you can get a new bottom machine.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks, Thats a start. I looked up the Liberty and it says it 30 miles off shore. does that sound correct? because the USS Oriskany has two different Lon/Lat not by very much and one says its 22 miles out so that is confusing me.the Tex Edwards doesn't say how far it is. I was as far out as 82 ft of water looking around even around the coordinates I put in and didnt see any structure. I am running a Hummingbird Matrix 12 with gps. from what I read, they are cheaper but have a good record for bottom structure. I am having it replaced due to depth was reading incorrect so they are upgrading me to a 718 model with comes with dual beam technology. I am thinking that its more me than the machine to the reason why I haven't found any structure at this point and the fact that I know very little of the gulf out by Navy Point. If weather allows, my wife and I are going to go out in the morning to try once again to find such places to fish. I appreciate any help that been given so far. I just don't like to run out there and crowd on somebody while they are fishing a spot. I consider myself to being a respectful fisherman and toward others but I cant say others are. lol. I also question how much the last couple of hurricanes have covered up? I looked at a map and with as many spots showing some type of structure, I cant see how I would miss them. lol


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

See this list...
http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/Bureau...cuments/ArtificialreefMASTERlist31Jan2011.pdf
The two reefs I mentioned are 87 and 88 on this list.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thats the same list I downloaded and went by. I believe that I set the L/L for the concrete rubble but never saw anything. then I just started to drift to see if amybe I would get lucky but that didn't happen. lol havr you been out to either of those wrecks? I have you tube them and they were full of fish but mainly snapper was thick. I will give it a try tomorrow and will let you know. Thanks. thats if the water is good enough. I don't risk anything for fishing. lol


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I've fished both of them several times (they are real close to each other) and I dove the Tex a few times. 
Like I said, these two are close to shore so they get hit pretty hard. But you never know unless you go.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I think mbt divers went out and verified numbers to make sure the wrecks were still in the same spot, you might want to check their site and see. Where ever i saw this list it had the date dove what was there and what fish were there.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*concrete rubble*

Concrete rubble is bad about covering up. If its pipes or flat stuff it doesn't usually last long unless it has a lot of vertical structure.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

If you're not finding anything on these spots something is wrong. Try to verify a known point that you can physically see like the Mass. If your numbers aren't dead on you're burning gas for nothing, until you can get a better electronics setup. Stop by one of the tackle shops and let them set you up to troll as the water warms. Sheepshead are inside the bay while the water's still cool, but you'll have to get info on how to fish them correctly. As far as charter fishing and the types of spots they're fishing, you'll have to have a lot more bottom machine to find them. Most of these spots aren't any bigger than your boat.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Im still learning and I found out my Hummingbird is reading the depth wrong but that shouldn't affect the GPS side of it. they are sending me the 718 in place of my Matrix 12. it has been acting weird this last trip and said it was 2 ft in the pass. I know that wasn't right. geting a better machine will be a couple of years down the road for me. slim budget here. lol. I want to get a chart-plotter when I can. I am thinking something is off since I put in the numbers and when I got there, the bottom was clean and I slow trolled around and didn't see anything. I am leaning towards the machine isnt working correctly?


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

I am new as well to reading the bottom machine, but if you want them girls to hook up on the bottom take them over to the rigs just off fort morgan, you can see them from the beach so gas will not be a problem and tie up to one of them and catch fish. and of course play with the bottom machine while you are their and you will figure it out or replace it. their is structure and fish are their all the time


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

30 05.241, 87 11.897
30 05.233, 87 11.898
30 05.232, 87 11.928
30 05.248, 87 11.905
30 05.231, 87 11.912

30 04.917, 87 11.703
30 04.882, 87 11.680
30 04.900, 87 11.681
30 04.875, 87 11.664

These spots are close enough to go in your boat, close together and generally hold some fish, If you cant find anything on your bottom machine, drop down some small baits anyway and do a slow drift. You should catch something. Lots more spots just a little ways further south at about 175 degrees. Make sure your degrees minutes seconds or decimal degrees setting is correct.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

With the bottom reading portion of you combo not reading properly could be the reason your not seeing what's on the bottom even if you are right on top of it.

Tod


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the numbers. its a start. I replaced the Matrix with a 718 Hummingbird so hopefully that problem is solved? I wrote to them as well and got the run a round but that just makes me switch to Garmin in the future. I am just going to save the cash up and get away from Hummingbird. We drifted with bait and moved around a lot. its just part of the learning part so I didn't set my limits high. I did spoke with the guy I went out with about 4 years back and he said his boat has only 26 gallon tank and he brought two five gallon containers but never used them when we went to the Russian Freighter. I just couldn't remember so I shouldn't see any reason for me not to be able to go there as well since I have a 44 gallon tank. I just will do the same and bring extra fuel to be safe. it will probably be maybe 2 to 3 weeks before I can afford to go out again. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Lyin Too said:


> 30 05.241, 87 11.897
> 30 05.233, 87 11.898
> 30 05.232, 87 11.928
> 30 05.248, 87 11.905
> ...


 these are about 17 miles south of the pass


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the information. money tight so I don't know when I will be going out? trying to get some friends to pitch in on gas so I can go back out. they are saying gas will be $5.00 a gallon by July. if that happens, my summer will be shot. that's 220 dollars just for fuel not including 2 cycle oil and drinks. this summer is up in the air at this point.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I would think that since my unit was replaced with a newer model, hopefully it is reading correct? Hummingbird is really of little use in helping. I am going to save so maybe I can switch over to Garmin next year when I save the cash up? Even though they claim its as good in saltwater as fresh, I truly am starting to question that. work and the cost of fuel is going to dictate my summer. Thanks guys for the help.


----------

